# As Seen on TV



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone buy stuff from those 'as seen on TV' ads, that they're really happy with?  I recently bought "My Pillow", that was touted as the most comfortable pillow you've ever used, and the last pillow you'll ever want, etc.  I bought it at Bed, Bath and Beyond, because I'm into instant gratification.   Well, it's a weird pillow, but it's better on my neck that my old memory foam pillow was.  That one was great at first, but as time went on, it seemed to get harder.

Anyway, this new pillow is far from my dream pillow, but is not worth trying to return, or make good on any 'warranty' it may have.  My husband laughs, because when I put my head on the pillow, my head sinks down, and the sides of the pillow come up on either side, kind of like a raft in a swimming pool.  During the night, I constantly have to flip it over, until all the chopped foam inside moves away from my head and neck again. 

The other thing was 2 "Aqua Globes" I bought, you're supposed to stick these long-stemmed glass bulbs in your plants, filled with water.  They're slowly supposed to water you plants, like if you're on vacation.  Well...the water drips out way too quickly, overwatering an already watered plant.  So...those things have been laying in the garage for years now, just waiting to break, so I'll have something to sweep up.

Now, I've been seeing these garden hoses, that crumple up and get really small, until you put on the water faucet.  They're supposed to be kink-free, durable and lightweight.  My hoses for years have been a dissappointment, mostly for kinking, or leaking at the ends.  Anybody try these?

Of course back in the day, I've thrown some money out the window on a couple of those exercise gizmos like Ab Roller, and EZ-Crunch, lol...before I realized 'once apple shaped, always apple shaped'. layful: :apple:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2013)

BUT WAIT !!! We'll double the offer. Just pay separate shipping and handling.

That statement is the biggest turn off for me. There have been times I saw something I might have been interested in buying until they said but wait. I was considering whether to buy one but I sure as hell don't want two of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2013)

JUST pay shipping and handling for the second one, which is probably half the price of the item!! :rofl:  One reason I get those items at a local store that sells 'as seen on tv'.  

Almost picked up one of those Orgreenic fry pans, made of ceramic.  It's non-stick and a lot safer than teflon, etc...but, it was so tiny compared to my others at home, it wouldn't have worked for us.


----------



## maybenot (Feb 9, 2013)

Usually anything as seen on tv can be bought way cheaper on Ebay or el cheapo shops, at least that's been my experience, the last 2 items I bought were a screen curtain ( to keep out insects)for $10 at a Cheap as Chips store which was $49.95- but wait there's more 'buy one get one free' and I bought 5 aluminium card holders at $3.67 each on Ebay which even as I speak are being advertised at $49.95 ( or buy 2 ,get 1 free) and they were for xmas pressies for folk to keep their credit cards safe from scanners, and even at the the smokemart etc they sell for $15 so it pays to look around  and warning!warning! don't buy one of those sticky roller things for pet hair, they're useless after the first wash  I bought from Ebay very cheap but exactly the same as on tv but still $5 just thrown away


----------



## maybenot (Feb 9, 2013)

*Seabreeze,* I bought one of those pans, fantastic for fried egg  or a couple of snags , so easy to clean and take up no room at all, especially on occasions when you're cooking something different for youself or making small snacks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2013)

maggis said:


> ...and warning!warning! don't buy one of those sticky roller things for pet hair, they're useless after the first wash  I bought from Ebay very cheap but exactly the same as on tv but still $5 just thrown away



:thanks: THANK YOU Maggis!  I was just talking with my hubby about getting one of those yesterday.  I was using my lint roller with the pull-off removable sticky papers to clean some pet hairs off of a pair of pants...well, I was having to use around 7 or 8 of them just to get the job semi-done! :banghead:  Now that you gave me the heads-up on those things, I'll just buy a replacement refill for the lint roller I have.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my sea monkeys to appear ! LOL


----------

